# Tool Rack System



## Charley (18 Mar 2005)

It’s hard to believe that it’s been nearly a year since I’ve moved up’t north to Lincolnshire. :? I’m ashamed to say that in that time I don’t think I’ve done a single ‘woodworking project'  :shock: 

The house has been knocked into pieces, put together again and the inside is nearly finished. For awhile I was scared as my list of things to do for the house just kept growing but now the end is in sight  

As I've been using my workshop as a place just to store tools and machine mdf it's got out of hand so last week, now that the nicer weather is here I decided to sort it out and get organize so it can be used for some REAL woodworking  

To help organize my hand tools I thought I'd re-do my tool rack. Below are my results;























Got the idea from Philly, who told me about his french cleat 'tool-rack' at Tools04 and also an old FWW tools & shops issue.

A place for everything and everything in its place - I wonder how long it will last?


----------



## wizer (18 Mar 2005)

what's a french cleat tool?

I'm making cleats like that for a plasma TV in the office. Was just going to run it through the TS


----------



## Philly (18 Mar 2005)

Wizer-you joking? :wink: 
Charley-looks great, Mate!
Also a little spare space for "expansion"...... :wink: 
Keep up the good work,
Philly


----------



## Newbie_Neil (18 Mar 2005)

Hi Charley

Looking good.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Charley (18 Mar 2005)

Thanks Guys,



> Keep up the good work,


 Sorting out storage for my clamps is the next task :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mar 2005)

Looks good Charley. As Philly said, leave plenty of room for expansion :wink:


----------



## Gill (18 Mar 2005)

You're doing a good job there, Charley. Now, how about scattering a few shavings around to make the place look more lived in  ...

Gill


----------



## dedee (18 Mar 2005)

Charley

A nice uncluttered tool rack well done.

Is that avatar your new workshop?

Andy


----------



## Charley (18 Mar 2005)

dedee":33uvhw6v said:


> Is that avatar your new workshop?


Yes, that's my (nearly) 1 year old workshop... Slightly bigger then my old 6x2m workshop I had in Worthing :twisted:


----------



## Charley (18 Mar 2005)

Gill":2s5n5xom said:


> Now, how about scattering a few shavings around to make the place look more lived in  ...


Give it a few days and you won't be able to see the bench/floor for shavings and dust :? 

That's why posting workshop photos online is a good idea as it makes you clear up a bit :lol:


----------



## Alf (18 Mar 2005)

dedee":20kns00k said:


> Charley...Is that avatar your new workshop?


No. That's Boeing's storage facility... :roll: 

Nice storage, Charley. Trouble is those tools look a bit lonely; hand tools like to go around in _large_ herds you know. :wink: I mean to say, six planes? Sheesh. :roll:

Cheers, Alf


----------

